# Has any one tried the USA Spec Ipod Interface?



## dubwiser (Jan 8, 2004)

I saw this item on Crutchfield.com and was wondering if anyone had any experiences with it?


----------



## maggsm82 (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: Has any one tried the USA Spec Ipod Interface? (dubwiser)*

I'm interested to know as well - it appears to be out of stock right now.....


----------



## muzikicon (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Has any one tried the USA Spec Ipod Interface? (dubwiser)*

I just got the Aux Input USA Spec. (Cheaper and offers 2 RCA inputs) Got it hooked up but having problems getting my radio to recognize that its there. No luck so far. Although it could be that it isn't hooked up the radio since i had a factory cdplayer installed after purchase of the car. Maybe they forgot to rehook up the cdchanger wire?


----------



## Jeremy Briggs (Apr 6, 2005)

*Re: Has any one tried the USA Spec Ipod Interface? (muzikicon)*

I'd be more than happy to send you a single AUX interface to test - if it does not work it answers your question, drop me a PM if you need it for testing. (You will just need to ship it back to me when you are done).
Best Regards,
Jeremy Briggs
http://www.mp3yourcar.com


----------



## muzikicon (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Has any one tried the USA Spec Ipod Interface? (Jeremy Briggs)*

Thanx but I had the factory wire tested and we don't think it has any power to it but I have to wait untill friday when i get my volkswagen keys here to pull the radio out and check to see if it is connected. I'm thinking that is what it is.


----------



## PapaPrem (Dec 10, 2003)

I too purchaed the USA Spec Aux-In Adapter. However, I can't get my radio to read it. I get a "No Changer" Message. I should be getting a "CD6 Track 1" Message to let me know that there is a connection to the Aux Interface. I tested the factory CD changer harness, and there is power running through it. So it can't be that giving me a problem.


----------



## DNY (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (PapaPrem)*

I saw that you were having a problem with your usa spec interface. I just bought one and am having the same exact problem. Radio will not recognize the ipod. The ipod is being charged through the interface but when I hit the cd button nothing happens. I was hoping you would be able to tell me what you have done and if you fixed the problem


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (DNY)*

i have the usaspec aux input too. mine works perfectly.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (nico24vr6)*

I'm thinking of carying the USA spec interface on my website. I want to know if you guys got the bugs worked out.


----------



## urscrewed14 (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: (Enfig Motorsport)*

I just installed mine today, I work at circuit city so i get these things dirt cheap... Works like a charm... Only pain in the ass was getting to the actual cd changer connector as you have to take off the current plug on the actual cord you need... End result... worth it... Getting some static though at extremely high volumes...


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: (urscrewed14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urscrewed14* »_I just installed mine today, I work at circuit city so i get these things dirt cheap... Works like a charm... Only pain in the ass was getting to the actual cd changer connector as you have to take off the current plug on the actual cord you need... End result... worth it... Getting some static though at extremely high volumes...

Using the aux or the ipod one?


----------



## verbaldave (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm also looking at the USA Spec Aux Interface (2 inputs, woohoo!)
Did those of you that have this (working or not) plug it into the CD changer cable in the TRUNK or the CD changer input in the HU?
The Crutchfield website makes it sound like it can only be hooked up in the trunk, but that's way too much cable for me to hide!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (verbaldave)*

It connects to the changer input in the trunk.


----------



## verbaldave (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Motown_Dub)*

Thanks for the heads up Motown. Are you using this adapter right now? If so I'd really appreciate some info:
What devices do you currently have hooked up to yours?
How do you run the input wires (and to where)?
What's preventing me from hooking this up to the back of the HU? (kind/size of plug?)
Thanks in advance to Motown, or anyone else who can help me out.
DAVE


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: (verbaldave)*

I have a Creative Labs Nomad Zen Xtra (long stupid name) MP3 player. I run the wire from the cubby in the trunk through the back seat down along the left side of the car under the trim piece... then under the drivers seat up to the center console. I just rest the mp3 player in the little space under the parking brake. 
I don't like playing with it while driving so it just sits there with no problem, I cue up a playlist first then get going.
I do believe the plug type is different and that's why you can't plug it directly into the head unit.
If I can answer any other questions for ya just holler


----------



## verbaldave (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (Motown_Dub)*

Thanks again for the info Motown. It's too bad it only plugs in the trunk. 
I have an XM MyFi mounted on the dash that I want a permanent input for, but I also have an iPod that I sometimes use too. I thought it would be sweet to have an extra mini plug in the glovebox for my iPod, or anyone else who was in my car. But that would be one helluva RCA to mini plug, to run it all the way to the glovebox. I know they make them that long, but it would be so much cooler if I could just plug the USA Spec adapter into the HU.
Cheers,
dave


----------



## keviv (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (PapaPrem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PapaPrem* »_I too purchaed the USA Spec Aux-In Adapter. However, I can't get my radio to read it. I get a "No Changer" Message. I should be getting a "CD6 Track 1" Message to let me know that there is a connection to the Aux Interface. I tested the factory CD changer harness, and there is power running through it. So it can't be that giving me a problem.

Hope you've managed to solve the problem since you posted this (it's been a long time!). But if you haven't, I think making sure you have the unit grounded will solve this. There the extra ground clip that comes out of the cable that hooks between the USA spec and the car, and you need to make sure that's connected to grounded metal, or the unit won't power up.
-Kev


----------

